

Photo of Tesla Model S electric sedan (whole thing, not just teaser) - MikeCapone
http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=10&article_id=7201

======
jasonlbaptiste
hmm, someone should change the title. this is an artist's interpretation of
what it may look like. it's nowheres near official.

~~~
daveambrose
At first and quick glance, it looked like the new Nissan GT-R:
[http://allcarsreview.com/wp-
content/uploads/2007/11/67893.jp...](http://allcarsreview.com/wp-
content/uploads/2007/11/67893.jpg)

------
savrajsingh
5-seater, 240 miles per charge, 0-60 under 6 seconds, $60,000

Wow. If Tesla can live up to these claims, they will completely change the
landscape of automobiles in the US. Right now it sounds way too good to be
true!

------
vaksel
it looks like someone took a lambo front end and merged it with an audi R8
rear.

